# How did you feel during your 2WW??



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently on my 2WW with our first IVF treatment. We had 11 eggs collected, 10 fertilised and by day 3 8 of them were Grade 1 embryos, it was agreed that we would go for Blastocyst and transfer was booked for Wednesday 27th 

Transfer itself was a breeze, I've been having acu and I am sure it helped me to stay relaxed. I didn't feel anything (apart from that horrid speculum thing opening me up like the Dartford Tunnel ) The Embryologist was over the moon with the 2 Blastocysts. One was perfect and the second was better than perfect, expanded and ready 'to walk right on in'  I got a picture too!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v495/nikola_44/OurEmbryos.jpg

The sad news was that none of our other embryos made it  we had lost them all. We are so glad we went for Blasts as the Embryologist said we could of chosen any one of the 8 on Monday and who is to say that he would of chosen the right ones?? As I said to hubby though, we won't need them as this cycle will work and if there is nothing in the freezer then I can't hassle him to have another set of twins  

I am on Cyclogest bum bullets and Clexane and feel ok. I have had some tummy cramps, like mild period pains but nothing major. I felt a pop on Friday and convinced myself that it was Ickle popping out of her shell  (Ickle is the small one, a girl and Pickle is the big one, a boy  well in my head anyway) I rested on the sofa totally Wednesday afternoon, Thursday all day and Friday all day. Friday evening my hubby took me down to see my horse as I was missing her so much but that was all I did. Yesterday was a sort of take it easy day, hubby took my down the yard in the morning and evening to see my horse and i went to Tesco's with hubby to get a bit of dinner and that was it, so nothing too strenuous. Today I am probably chilling most of the day as oh is due to go out in a bit and I'll be left without a car, not a bad thing though.

I felt a bit sick yesterday and dizzy a couple of times but I am sure the nausea is just nerves and excitement as it got worse when we were looking at the ClearBlue Tests in Tesco   We have been told to test on 9th July which I think is too long. e/c was on 22nd June(friday) and Blasts were put back on 27th June(wednesday) I would of thought that I can test from Friday (as another girl from a different clinic has been told to do??) but I think I will wait and see how she does and then probably test on Saturday when oh is home with me.

How did you all feel on your 2WW and what feelings did you have?? Hope your all ok and chilling out 

Take Care

Tricksy xx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Tricksy,
My test date is on the same day, so if you would like we could be cycle buddies.
I only had 2 day old embryos put back in and FET.
We had 10 frozen and decided to take 2 out at a time.
We had 3 taken out and 2 put back in so hopefully they are still there.
I keep talking to my stomach to get them to stay...not that they can here me but its worth a try.
So wishing you all the best and hopefully we will stay sain during this wait.
  
Tracey


----------



## bengal (Mar 15, 2006)

Tricksy,
I will be testing on 6th July so a couple of days ahead of you, we had 8 fertilised eggs but by the day of ET there were just the 2 grade 1 embryos I had transferred left , so we too have nothing in the freezer.

I reckon most of the "symptoms" we feel at this stage are the result of our minds playing tricks on us. After all I read somewhere on FF that ladies falling pregnant naturally often don't have any symptoms for several weeks and it is just because we know and so have expectations that we start reading something into every twinge or feeling. It makes sense to me and it has made me worry less.

I am just going to get on with life this week as I don't think I am likely to influence the test result at this stage - I will still try to keep relaxed and stress free but I personally need to keep occupied and time passes faster. What will be will be.

I have to say so far I haven't found the 2ww as bad as I expected reading others experiences - perhaps my hypnotherapy CD has helped , also I haven't been reading too many postings on FF as I think that can make you a bit paranoid.

Bengal


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey thanks for the replies  

Kidzcoach - I am not sure if I am going to last out until 9th   when did you have your transfer? We will have to keep in touch and let each other know how we are feeling  

Bengal - the 6th is the earliest I think I can test, I will probably do it on 7th though when hubby is home. When did you have your transfer? Its gutting when you have nothing left to freeze but you have to think positive and keep thinking that you are not going to need any frosties  

Hope your having a good weekend

Tricksy xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Tricksy

I had a distinct lack of sypmtoms on my 2ww a couple of weeks ago.  I was told to test 17 days after ET which seemed like forever, but my clinic were very strict on the advice of not testing early, as a false result can cause alot of heartache!  I felt slightly queasy towards the end of the 2ww, but to be honest, it was probably cos i was so nervous/excited/scared about taking the test.
I had virtually no symptoms and still got a BFP.

     to all of you on your 2ww, i know its very hard!!
S
xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations Scooby Doo, thanks for your experience xxxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Tricksy,
I had my embryos put back in on the 26 June at 11.15am, the clinic will get me in first thing in the morning although not sure if I might do my own test.
If it is neg I would rather find out first at home.
Although trying to stay positive.
Congrads to Scooby Doo, Bengal I too can't stay lying down all day.
My boss insists I stay at home today but not sure if I will be able to (I think it makes me more stressed!).
When did you have yours put back in Tricksy?
Tracey


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Kidzcoach - I had my blastys put back on 27th June. I popped into my clinic this morning as I am going to run out of Clexane at the weekend and spoke to them about the differing test dates. They have said that I can now test on Sunday, hubby won't let me test any earler  

I havn't got any symptoms to talk of, I feel queasy every so often but I am sure that its nervousness/excitement as it gets worse when I think about testing, my boobs have definatley grown since starting treatment but no more since e/t. I have still got some niggles going on down there but nothing major. 

I'm glad that I can now test on Sunday as I really did not want to get up with hubby at 5am on Monday morning and deal with whatever the outcome is in the following 30 mins before hubby leaves for work. At least this way we can ring our Parents on Sunday and tell them the good news  

I have to confess that I am getting quite used to this chilling out lark  

How are you feeling?

Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I had virtually no symptoms, just the bad wind from the cyclogest and a couple of cramps just before and after ET.
I've had no soreness, bloating or spotting yet and we got our   today


----------



## Roo Roo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi 

We are completely over the moon as we got a   today. I was very surprised as I'd convinced myself it was a  . I had ICSI - collected only 5 eggs and three fertilised. Two were good enough to be put back on day two.

On day 3 after ET I felt nauseated and had breast Tenderness, but I put that down to the progesterone and the nausea only lasted a day and then didnt come back. My main symtom was pretty chronic AF pain from day 8 - which radiated into my back. Since then every day I've woke up I've felt exactly like I was about to start my period - pretty intense AF pain, flushing feeling shaky in the legs. I was totally convinced that the progesterone was the only thing stopping me from bleeding.

The only other thing I had was that I've had a real thing about hot and sour soup for the last three days. Today have felt mildly nauseated and have'nt been keen on sweet things. Also have felt unusually horny and have had a couple of rude dreams ( very unlike me!!)

However I've been pregnant 4 time now - one baby and 2 chem preg and every time has been different. The first time which was natural I had loads of symptoms. However twice I've felt nothing untill the test date. Its very difficult to tell.

I know how awfull it is and wish you all the very best - it will happen!! I was also doing the acupuncture thing - not sure if it helps or not?? But does make you feel like you might have an extra bit of help on your side!!


----------

